
The Switching Decisions of Individuals Who Enter Gender Atypical College Majors - anothercomment
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11199-016-0583-4
======
anothercomment
From the abstract: women in male-dominated fields are not more likely to
switch fields compared to their female peers in other fields.

In other words, male dominated subjects don't drive women away (as in, it is
not sexism they encounter in a male dominated field that makes them switch in
droves).

